# Magic The gathering



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone play? Never seen a single post on this.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

I've got some cards


----------



## ThomP (Dec 24, 2007)

I played MtG back in the old days when the first edition came out... early '90s

- Thom


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i've got some cards, but never learned how to play. anyone want the cards, if interested please PM me.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I used to play all the time but a few friends would call every day to play so I ended up getting sick of it. I now have hundreds of dollars worth of cards just sitting in my closet... come to think of it I should start trying to sell them to help me buy that Telecaster Deluxe I've had my eye on.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

Guess most of you outgrew it.



ThomP said:


> I played MtG back in the old days when the first edition came out... early '90s
> 
> - Thom


If you have like alpha/beta sets they might be worth something to sell it on the net. If you have a black lotus hello $1k.


----------



## ThomP (Dec 24, 2007)

roverred said:


> ThomP said:
> 
> 
> > I played MtG back in the old days when the first edition came out... early '90s
> ...


I was a week too late for the black-bordered sets :mum All sold out at that time

- Thom


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

torlin said:


> i've got some cards, but never learned how to play. anyone want the cards, if interested please PM me.


same here. i have a lot of cards. if anyone wants them PM me. i wanted to learn how to play but i never did.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I played it for a few weeks when I was 13.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I played from about the 4th edition to 6th edition time frame, starting in middle school. I couldn't even hope to follow the game now.


----------



## dracial (Feb 22, 2012)

roverred:673436 said:


> Anyone play? Never seen a single post on this.


Hello I do.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I used to, but it just got too expensive for me, and I found similar games that weren't quite so expensive but still scratched the same itch.

My favorite color was blue, because I'm a jerk. I prided myself on my obnoxious Stasis decks.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

used to play ..

not into it anymore.. but drafts are fun..


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I did for a bit around 7th edition. Green


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

For anyone that's ever played and thoroughly enjoyed Magic: The Gathering as an adult, a very special message from me and the rest of the Brotherhood of Magic Players:


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

lol wth


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i played this in high school lol. it was a cool game for a while.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*my friend introduced me*

at the age of 34 i am putting together my 2nd green/red deck

i am so addicted

:um


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

yep, I recently put together a black/red vampire deck


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

mzmz said:


> at the age of 34 i am putting together my 2nd green/red deck
> 
> i am so addicted
> 
> :um


Hey, I'm 30, and if anything my interest in games like Magic has only increased as I've gotten older. It's good for the brain.

You know, I could never get red/green or (as in the case of the above poster) red/black to work as well as I wanted. I could make a mean red/white or red/blue deck though. Actually, red/blue was one of my favorite color combinations of them all.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

Notus said:


> yep, I recently put together a black/red vampire deck


Oh, you have all vampires? i had not thought of that. I had been given a green deck to use at first, mostly elves, then i discovered spiders and, after adding red, cat people! I just have played under ten times so really i dont know what works but i think the red green deck will work well for me.

Also fire entities seem cool, although i have yet to see them in action


----------



## dracial (Feb 22, 2012)

One of my favorite combinations is green and black... Elves and vampires. I have been playing edh lately. Had a green/ white built around Rhys The Redeemed but I decided to change to Uril The Mist Stalker and add some red to the deck.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*it would be awesome to meet somewhere and hav daye a SA MTG*

or am i lame? :um


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

dracial said:


> One of my favorite combinations is green and black... Elves and vampires. I have been playing edh lately. Had a green/ white built around Rhys The Redeemed but I decided to change to Uril The Mist Stalker and add some red to the deck.


Wow...I've never heard of those cards before. I am really out of the loop when it comes to Magic. Though I rarely get the chance to play, when I do, I'm still using Black Vise and Stasis.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

erasercrumbs said:


> Wow...I've never heard of those cards before. I am really out of the loop when it comes to Magic. Though I rarely get the chance to play, when I do, I'm still using Black Vise and Stasis.


your out of it?
I dont even know where to find the stories. are they on the website?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

mzmz said:


> your out of it?
> I dont even know where to find the stories. are they on the website?


I mean, I don't really know anything about any of the new cards--and by new, I mean released in the last few years. There was a time in which I was so into Magic that I had an almost encyclopedic knowledge about what each card did. This was a long time ago though, back before they changed the card borders to their new style.

If you're interested in the storylines behind Magic, there are dozens of various novels set on various Magic universes. The weird thing about Magic is that there isn't really a central story to it. It generally takes place on a whole new world with new characters in each set.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Sigh. I just bought a few more packs, for the first time in years. I'm diving back into the void head-first.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

erasercrumbs said:


> Sigh. I just bought a few more packs, for the first time in years. I'm diving back into the void head-first.


Do you have a Xbox 360? They have a pretty good magic the gathering game on the xbox live marketplace. I play it pretty often.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Favorite colors White and Black over here. I play both off- and online. Got Magic DotPW 2013 for the 360. 
For those who play with actual cards; what's your favorite block, btw? Mine's got to be Innistrad (Innistrad, Dark Ascension, Avacyn Restored).


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

WhoDey85 said:


> Do you have a Xbox 360? They have a pretty good magic the gathering game on the xbox live marketplace. I play it pretty often.


I'm not really fond of the recent console versions of Magic. For me, most of the fun to be had with Magic lies in experimenting with weird deck ideas and seeing if they work, and the console versions don't really allow for much in the way of deck customization.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Metalunatic said:


> Favorite colors White and Black over here. I play both off- and online. Got Magic DotPW 2013 for the 360.
> For those who play with actual cards; what's your favorite block, btw? Mine's got to be Innistrad (Innistrad, Dark Ascension, Avacyn Restored).


Coincidentally, my favorite colors are polar opposites as well: blue and red.

My favorite block was definitely Onslaught. I miss the old card borders.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> I'm not really fond of the recent console versions of Magic. For me, most of the fun to be had with Magic lies in experimenting with weird deck ideas and seeing if they work, and the console versions don't really allow for much in the way of deck customization.


While I think the games are fun, especially when playing with someone you know over LIVE, you are right in that they don't offer much in the way of customization at all. You get to unlock 30 extra cards (with the potential of doing so instantly, if you got some spare Microsoft Points lying around), and that's it. Which makes sense, otherwise no one would buy the actual cards anymore.



erasercrumbs said:


> Coincidentally, my favorite colors are polar opposites as well: blue and red.
> 
> My favorite block was definitely Onslaught. I miss the old card borders.


Blue and red are also nice colors, my least favorite being Green, unless it's combined with White. I like playing Blue's mill type of decks, and Red's direct damage is awesome. What I like most about White and Black, though, is the ability to quickly put a horde of creatures on the table, buffing each other up in one way or another, and creature desctruction. For example, I got lucky last week, and got Sorin, Lord of Innistrad, his Emblem and Intangible Virtue from the same batch of boosters I bought. I've taken to making a W/B Human/Vampire deck with a bunch of token generators. Granted, it's not the most subtile deck idea, but i'm excited to see how well it works.

If Onslaught is your favorite block, have you ever played a deck centered around Karona, False God? I recently purchased her because it seemed like a fun idea to build a multi-color Soldier deck around her, due to her ability, but she changes controllers every turn.


----------



## targetbuddy (Jul 31, 2012)

I just got back into it recently, and it's a ton of fun if you play with the right people. I don't really play standard, but I'm thinking of starting on a Nara combo deck based around Enduring Renewal and Pandemonium. Get them both out with a sack engine, and infinite combo 0-drops.

If anyone wants to get into it but doesn't want to spend the cash, there's a great program called Cockatrice that lets you build decks on your computer and play them against other users online.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

targetbuddy said:


> If anyone wants to get into it but doesn't want to spend the cash, there's a great program called Cockatrice that lets you build decks on your computer and play them against other users online.


Sounds interesting to me.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Metalunatic said:


> Favorite colors White and Black over here. I play both off- and online. Got Magic DotPW 2013 for the 360.
> For those who play with actual cards; what's your favorite block, btw? Mine's got to be Innistrad (Innistrad, Dark Ascension, Avacyn Restored).


I haven't messed around with paper magic since I was a young teenager. I have a bunch of old cards. Can you mix cards from different blocks into one deck?


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

Played heavily from revised to marquedian masque. I liked using a life gain/Serra avatar roflstomp and a black necro deck. It just got too cost prohibitive to keep up, and I've only played duels of the planeswalker since.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

WhoDey85 said:


> Can you mix cards from different blocks into one deck?


You bet. There are tournament restrictions on older cards to keep the scene fresh, but if you're just playing with friends, then it's completely legal to mix and match the cards as you wish.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Metalunatic said:


> Blue and red are also nice colors, my least favorite being Green, unless it's combined with White. I like playing Blue's mill type of decks, and Red's direct damage is awesome. What I like most about White and Black, though, is the ability to quickly put a horde of creatures on the table, buffing each other up in one way or another, and creature desctruction. For example, I got lucky last week, and got Sorin, Lord of Innistrad, his Emblem and Intangible Virtue from the same batch of boosters I bought. I've taken to making a W/B Human/Vampire deck with a bunch of token generators. Granted, it's not the most subtile deck idea, but i'm excited to see how well it works.
> 
> If Onslaught is your favorite block, have you ever played a deck centered around Karona, False God? I recently purchased her because it seemed like a fun idea to build a multi-color Soldier deck around her, due to her ability, but she changes controllers every turn.


I've never really messed with Karona, though I have a couple of copies of her. The only five color deck I've ever made was built around the Bringers of Dawn from the Mirrordin block. Now that I think about it, though...









+









Nah, that deck would stink.

But anyway, mono Green is by far my least favorite color in Magic too, though I've made a few Green decks over the years that I sort of like. My favorite has to be my old Thallid deck, which didn't necessarily win a lot, but when it _did_ win, it did so with panache.


----------



## CryoSynth (Oct 6, 2012)

I started getting into this recently but its not exactly a match for me. I'd love to play a lot more but I have nobody to play with. Going to the local store is too intimidating for me, and while I looked into MTG Online, playing even online with strangers is too intimidating xD.

So for now I'm just buying too many cards, reading articles, watching videos, making decks.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

CryoSynth said:


> Going to the local store is too intimidating for me,


Yeah, there is no way I would be able to do that right now as well.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That... Actually is an interesting idea. If I cram my deck full of cheap Soldier cards that can be paid with two different colors (not talking the multi-color cards that require multiple colors to cast here) and some cards like Captain of the Watch, Darksteel Ingot and Diabolic Tutor to name but a few. That could actually work out quite well, letting Karona's buff take care of the weakness of the creatures themselves. If I wanted to be a complete as$hole, I suppose I could add Odric in there somewhere. Thanks for the tip!

To be honest, I had no idea what a Tallid deck was. Guess I haven't been playing for that long to really know, but it seems to be a deck filled with token-spitting creatures, which is cool.



CryoSynth said:


> I'd love to play a lot more but I have nobody to play with. Going to the local store is too intimidating for me, and while I looked into MTG Online, playing even online with strangers is too intimidating xD.
> 
> So for now I'm just buying too many cards, reading articles, watching videos, making decks.


I know the problem. I tried getting my sis to play with me, but she prefers doing the Xbox version of it, so we always end up doing that instead of using my actual cards. I'd not be able to go to a Friday Night Magic, even if there actually was a club that did such a thing within a 45 min travel distance by train of me. So I just buy cards, make decks, and play against myself without bias for either of the decks i'm playing. Magic Online still would cost you money if you wanted new cards from what i've heard, right?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Metalunatic said:


> To be honest, I had no idea what a Tallid deck was. Guess I haven't been playing for that long to really know, but it seems to be a deck filled with token-spitting creatures, which is cool.


That's true, Thallids are very old-timey. My Thallid deck was built on spitting out 1/1 weenies as fast a possible, protecting them with cards like:









...and then relying on this one Green enchantment (I forget what it's called) that reads something like, "If you control 20 or more creatures at the beginning of your turn, you win. The game. That's it."

When it comes to newer sets, I'm still pretty ignorant. Sad as it sounds, the last set I really invested in at all was Ravinca, and that was years ago.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> That's true, Thallids are very old-timey. My Thallid deck was built on spitting out 1/1 weenies as fast a possible, protecting them with cards like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean Epic Struggle? With a deck like that, that wouldn't be too hard to do. That Bubble Matrix is quite a nice card too. That's got to be quite irritating if you have no permanent removal cards in your deck, or a way to directly attack the player by bypassing the creatures all the time.

Btw, is anyone here interested in doing some Magic Duels of the Planeswalkers 2013 on Xbox 360? If so, just drop me a message.


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

I always enjoyed looking at new magic card abilities even though I stopped playing. The newer ones have been "when condition x is applied you win the game" which was unheard of back then.


----------



## CryoSynth (Oct 6, 2012)

Metalunatic said:


> I know the problem. I tried getting my sis to play with me, but she prefers doing the Xbox version of it, so we always end up doing that instead of using my actual cards. I'd not be able to go to a Friday Night Magic, even if there actually was a club that did such a thing within a 45 min travel distance by train of me. So I just buy cards, make decks, and play against myself without bias for either of the decks i'm playing. Magic Online still would cost you money if you wanted new cards from what i've heard, right?


Yeah Online is essentially the digital version of the paper game; you buy boosters and trade cards and such just the same.

I went in thinking it'd be easier to play with people online, and eventually practice with real people albeit through a screen would help with playing with others IRL, since what I love most about the game is the physicality of the paper version.

The nice thing is Online does have tournaments and booster drafts and such so you can experience all the kinds of play without going to stores and events. Though it seems I've a way to go before I can get into it as the first step.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Metalunatic said:


> That's got to be quite irritating


Irritating decks were my specialty. I didn't mean to be that way, it just so happened that my best decks were obnoxious. I had a Stasis deck and a land destruction deck that my former sparring partner simply refused to play against, because they were just annoying. It's not that I was particularly good at Magic, I just had a knack for being a troll. An Uthden Troll. Oi oi oi.










By the way, it's about time Geek Central started living up to its name. We're getting hardcore.

But anyway, what color(s) is your soldier deck, Metalunatic? I've had one or two, and both of mine were mono-white, or possibly white with a tiny splash of red.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I used to mostly play a poorly constructed Red deck when I was younger.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> Irritating decks were my specialty. I didn't mean to be that way, it just so happened that my best decks were obnoxious. I had a Stasis deck and a land destruction deck that my former sparring partner simply refused to play against, because they were just annoying. It's not that I was particularly good at Magic, I just had a knack for being a troll. An Uthden Troll. Oi oi oi.


That is one awesome card. :troll No, seriously. :lol I don't claim to be a good Magic player, at all, either. To me it's all about having fun and playing with fun deck ideas that are hopefully effective, which is exactly what your ideas seem to be about. I've never used a land destruction deck or played against one, but that is some nasty stuff, taking away someone's very resource with which to play the game.



erasercrumbs said:


> By the way, it's about time Geek Central started living up to its name. We're getting hardcore.
> 
> But anyway, what color(s) is your soldier deck, Metalunatic? I've had one or two, and both of mine were mono-white, or possibly white with a tiny splash of red.


Haha, I know right? This section needs more hardcore geekiness.

That Soldier deck I was talking about, was actually just an idea I had for now, to be built around Karona, False God and Teferi's Veil, and will most likely be a 5-color deck. What I had in mind was something like this. It's a dutch website, but the cards displayed are in English: 
http://www.nedermagic.nl/deck_item.asp?deckid=113712

As you can see, someone rated fun and originality a 3/5 and strength a 1/5. I'm assuming that person has already tried it out, and i'm guessing it's probably a bit too "what iffy" for now.

What I do have right now is a White/Black Human/Vampire deck, with one multi-colored card that has Red in its cost: 
http://www.nedermagic.nl/deck_item.asp?deckid=115042



CryoSynth said:


> Yeah Online is essentially the digital version of the paper game; you buy boosters and trade cards and such just the same.
> 
> I went in thinking it'd be easier to play with people online, and eventually practice with real people albeit through a screen would help with playing with others IRL, since what I love most about the game is the physicality of the paper version.
> 
> The nice thing is Online does have tournaments and booster drafts and such so you can experience all the kinds of play without going to stores and events. Though it seems I've a way to go before I can get into it as the first step.


Hmm, that would actually be fun to do, and maybe less confrontational. Not to mention more practical for me. I just downloaded the demo, but i'm also kind of nervous of playing against some random people, since i'm not really all that convinced of my skills against a non-CPU opponent, and, admittedly, out of fear of being totally embarrassed and the like.



WhoDey85 said:


> I used to mostly play a poorly constructed Red deck when I was younger.


What did your deck look like?


----------



## targetbuddy (Jul 31, 2012)

Metalunatic said:


> What I do have right now is a White/Black Human/Vampire deck, with one multi-colored card that has Red in its cost:
> http://www.nedermagic.nl/deck_item.asp?deckid=115042


I like your decklist, but I have to say, I've never liked Murder. For the same or less cmc in your colors, you can play Oblivion Ring, STP, Path to Exile, Go For the Throat, Dismember, Unmake, Journey to Nowhere, Tragic Slip... it just hardly seems like a good option.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

targetbuddy said:


> I like your decklist, but I have to say, I've never liked Murder. For the same or less cmc in your colors, you can play Oblivion Ring, STP, Path to Exile, Go For the Throat, Dismember, Unmake, Journey to Nowhere, Tragic Slip... it just hardly seems like a good option.


Thank you! I've got most of those "exile" effect cards you listed, and I kind of see what you mean. I think that out of those you listed, Unmake would probably be the one best suited to my deck, and with the nastiest effect. I'll see if I can get a hold of a few copies when I purchase some more cards in the near future. I also have this cheap Spirit-based deck here, which is mainly focused on using Spirit Cairn, and card discarding effects on the opponent to trigger it's ability. I have no idea if it's any good, but it's a deck idea I came up several months ago while I was bored in the summer. http://www.nedermagic.nl/deck_item.asp?deckid=113463


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Metalunatic said:


> What did your deck look like?


Mostly a deck with burns and overcosted creatures. Back then I didn't understand the concept of mana curve. As a result my buddy at the time beat me a lot with his mono black deck. (he had other people helping him build is deck). To this day I still dislike black decks because of it.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I just bought MTG Online.

Constructed a decent deck for about 3 bucks. It's a variation of that UG Gravepower deck.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

WhoDey85 said:


> I just bought MTG Online.
> 
> Constructed a decent deck for about 3 bucks. It's a variation of that UG Gravepower deck.


Is the game worth getting? I am think about buying it on steam or on my Xbox. Don't know what is better. I am thinking steam right now so I can play at my college between classes in the library. Currently, I only play Pokemon, and Fallout New Vegas during my 2 hour break every day.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Zeppelin said:


> Is the game worth getting? I am think about buying it on steam or on my Xbox. Don't know what is better. I am thinking steam right now so I can play at my college between classes in the library. Currently, I only play Pokemon, and Fallout New Vegas during my 2 hour break every day.


Hey, the xbox version, if you want to go that route, is pretty good. It costs about the same as getting started with MTG online. The downside to the xbox version of Duels of the Planeswalkers is that you can not fully customize your decks. There are 40 unlockable cards you can unlock which you can add or subtract from the 10 decks they provide you with. The steam version is the same for all I know.

MTG online gives you way more options as you can build your own decks. This one isn't available on the Xbox. I'm liking it so far because I'm not going up against the same decks every game. I also like being able to totally customize my decks.

They both cost about the same. If your planing on playing on your computer I would recommend MTGO. It will cost you more money however every time you want to build a new deck.


----------



## dracial (Feb 22, 2012)

I would say my favorite block is the Zendikar block. My personal favorites being Butcher of Malakir, Bloodchief Ascension... I love the quest and ascension enchantments. The strategy I'm known for is Butcher of Malakir and Rhys The Redeemed. It is my answer for Eldrazi and indestructible Creatures. I've been really into edh. 100 cards no copies. Makes it a challenge to put solid strategies together. I'm not too much into the newest cards. I like the older ones. Maybe that's another reason I like edh. A lot of the older cards are tournament legal in edh.


----------



## Kittylee (Nov 9, 2012)

Every Friday that I get off of work I draft. It needs a higher female following though. I'd like to not be the only girl there, maybe then I could make some nerdy chick friends .


----------



## EscapingPain (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm a huge magic fan it's a great game. i was actually thinking of starting a thread to see if anyone would be up for playing on line. If anyone has a ps3 and any of the magic games give me a shout I'm always up for a game.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh snap they turned me into a magic card. :afr










"Everyone in this city is choosing sides. I choose inside." lol


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol. Genius man. Do you photoshoped this or what?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Random trivia: when I was a teenager, I wanted to get the art from Ragman tattooed on my back.


----------



## prayingcally84 (Dec 26, 2012)

I used to play but havent in like almost 5 yrs. I miss playing!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

It really is too bad there's no way SA people can get together to play Magic. I'd be willing to wager that one game night would be much more emotionally beneficial than a whole six weeks of therapy.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Never understood what this actually was, the only card game I played quite a bit was pokemon.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

galacticsenator said:


> Never understood what this actually was, the only card game I played quite a bit was pokemon.


It's not too dissimilar from Pokemon, really. I'm old enough to recall when Pokemon came out, a lot of Magic fans decried that it borrowed too many concepts from Magic, which wasn't really true.


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

Ah, I spent hours out of my Halloween playing this last year. I miserably lost because I borrowed a deck from my friend which had pretty crappy cards. It was a blue deck but there wasn't really anything good in it. I think I pulled out 10 lands in a row at one point. I really enjoy it though, I've been wanting to play again but haven't had the time.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

I bought several decks back in 2001 I think it was and played several times, but it was so long ago that I can't even remember the rules now. It's a really cool game though, I quite enjoyed it.

Does it have an online equivalent?


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Always thought it would be cool to play but I lack the required quantity of sufficiently geek-culture oriented friends to play!

Or something like that.

Actually, in the past I probably would've judged it as something too nerdy even for me.. hah. Judgemental. But ended up playing D&D one time, something I was also skeptical about, and it was actually pretty damn fun. Only played it 3 or 4 times in my life though.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I've been wanting to play this game for some time, but I don't really have any friends who are interested in it. I wish I knew where to acquire some. 

Say, does anyone know if you can play with just two people? Also, what's this thing about red and blue decks? What do you need to get started?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

solasum said:


> I've been wanting to play this game for some time, but I don't really have any friends who are interested in it. I wish I knew where to acquire some.
> 
> Say, does anyone know if you can play with just two people? Also, what's this thing about red and blue decks? What do you need to get started?


Most of the time you are just playing with one other person. That would be perfectly fine.

Red and Blue are two of the types of cards. A red/blue deck consists of red and blue cards. The 5 different colors are trying to do different things. You can combine colors in your decks if you want.

I think they sell starter decks for 15 bucks in the stores. Or you could play online at MTGO.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

zraktor said:


> Lol. Genius man. Do you photoshoped this or what?


No this is really a card!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I used to play back in the mid 90's. I didn't get that involved with it though. Now they have it online and such so you can play with people doing it that way.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

So would this be the only thing I would need to get started?

http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Gathering-2012-Intro-Pack/dp/B005COZ8II

or this one

http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Gathering-M13-Domination-Includes/dp/B008IWFVLA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_t_2

I wonder if there is some sort of instructions in there.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

solasum said:


> So would this be the only thing I would need to get started?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Gathering-2012-Intro-Pack/dp/B005COZ8II
> 
> ...


I'd go for the latter since '13 is the more recent one. I've got a few starter packs like that from the Innistrad block. There is usually an instruction sheet included with them, as well as some general tips on how to play the specific deck you bought. I'd first look into what type of playing style most appeals to you before you make a purchase though, since that differs per color. Most importantly, having someone to play with really helps, since playing against yourself is entertaining for only so long.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok, thanks! I do happen to have at least one person willing to play it with me. I'm looking forward to it. I really don't know anything about it, but I suppose I need to start somewhere.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I just started doing limited sealed drafts again on mtgo this last week. Pretty fun stuff. I only do the Phantom sealed drafts because it's the only thing I can afford. 

I won one of the tournaments mainly because I opened a Sphinx's Revelation and drew it most games.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I used to play mtgo all the time. Maybe I should get back into it


----------



## Moselle (Aug 2, 2011)

I played for a while and really enjoyed it. The main reason I stopped was because I didn't enjoy the people I was playing it with. They were all about twisting things to be in their favor and arguing over the rules so badly we had to keep them pulled up on a laptop somewhere almost constantly. It was terrible. I used to go with them to a card shop where FNM was hosted, but my SA kept me from being able to even stay in a room with that many people. I'd like to get back into it some, but first I need better company, lol.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Neo said:


> Anyone planning on getting MTG 2014?
> 
> I downloaded it on iPad yesterday - very good. It has deck construction in sealed booster format. It also has voice chat but I don't think I would enable it
> 
> Might get it on Steam too - not sure yet.


Yeah I bought it on the 360. Made a sealed deck already.

Island x8
Swampx9

Brittle Effigy x1
Elixir of Immortality x1
Unsummon x3
Void Stalker x1
Ravenous rats x2
Distress x1
Sign in Blood x1
Hypnotic Specter x1
Vampire Nighthawk x1
Grim Return x1
Murder x1
Assassinate x 1 (had two in deck until I played against a zillion creatures with Vigilance)
Phantasmal Dragon x1
Archaeomancer x 1
Blood Hunter Bat x 1
Crumbling Colossus x1
Djinn of Wishes x2
Rise from the grave x1

It's doing so so right now. It has a lot of removal and bounce so that's good.

Did you make a sealed deck yet?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I have MTG: DotP 2014 on Steam for PC.

Totally new at this and my sealed decks suck, but I will play against anyone who wants to


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I love magic!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I love the new art direction.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I used to **** **** up with my weenie decks.


----------

